# Help!!!!!!!! Looking For



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello:

I am looking for a splined pulley for a Bolens attachment. The attachment number is 18309 it is a PTO to drive a snow blower.

The part I am looking for is the splined pulley which has a part number of 1726892. 

If anyone can help me with this I would be in great debt to you........

:captain: Bob

:worthy:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bob
There's one on ebay now with about 19hrs to go 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4326455627&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Sixchows:

I saw that one. I have every thing except the pulley. I am in need of the splined pulley only.

I was seriously considering that one but the pulley is damaged.

Bobturtle


----------

